# libexpat fehler



## campari (16. Januar 2005)

moin,
 beim versuch ed2k (das ist gui für overnet-client) als rpm zu installieren haut der mir immer die fehlermeldung raus:



> [root@localhost download]# rpm -ie ed2k-gtk-gui-0.6.3-2.i386.rpm
> Fehler: Failed dependencies:
> libexpat.so.1 is needed by ed2k-gtk-gui-0.6.3-2
> [root@localhost download]#


 
 Kann damit original nix anfagnen...
 Danke für eure Hilfe!
 campari


----------



## The Hacky (16. Januar 2005)

Du solltest mal nach der lib suchen.
Je nachdem welche Distri Du nutzt, musst Du es mit einem anderen Programm machen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Diese Library sollte in einem der 3 folgenden Verzeichisse zu finden sein:
/lib
/usr/lib
/usr/local/lib

Wenn da nirgends eine libexpat ist, dann musst Du sie installieren.
expat.sourceforge.net stellt Dir die benoetigte Software zur Verfuegung.


----------

